# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دستورات پرينت در ‍#C

## afshin_zeinal

سلام

من #C را تازه شروع كردم . و يك برنامه صدور فاكتور كه پايگاه داده آن sql است نوشته ام

الان نمي دانم چگونه مي توان از اطلاعات درون ديتابيس برروي كاغذ پرينت بگيرم

----------


## hossein_moghimi

سلام دوست عزیز.
باید با استفاده از print document  که یکی از component  های C#‎ هستش استفاده کنی.
البته crystal report  و report viewer  هم ابزار های ساده  تری هستند.

----------


## Mainar

من ميخوام دستور پرينت رو خودم بنويسم چون وقتي ازcrystal report viwer استفاده ميكنم نميتونم پرينت رو مديريت كنم.ميشه كد استفاده از print document رو واسم بذارين؟

----------


## mn_zandy63

> من ميخوام دستور پرينت رو خودم بنويسم چون وقتي ازcrystal report viwer استفاده ميكنم نميتونم پرينت رو مديريت كنم.ميشه كد استفاده از print document رو واسم بذارين؟


تا منظورت از مدیریت پرینت چی باشه.
اگه منظورت اینه که خودت بتونی بگی فلان گزارش چاپ شه، بدون اینکه نیاز باشه کاربرت کلید چاپ رو بزنه، یا اینکه به هر ترتیب کلید چاپ گزارش خود Crystal Report Viewer رو نذاری دم دست کاربرت. که میتونی.
حتی میتونی بدون نیاز به Crystal Report Viewer ازخود متغیر Report متد PrintToPrinter رو صدا بزنی.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...52(VS.71).aspx

موفق باشی

----------


## fazafa

سلام دوستان
من میخام برنامه اتوماسیون اداری به زبان C#‎
بنویسم  :متفکر: اگه نمونه کار یا نکته ای دارید لطفا کمکم کنید.ممنون

----------

